# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  suche alpine wanderroute n/no steiermark

## 1210

Hi Leute!

Möcht mit ein paar Freunden Wandern gehn,
kennt jemand ein interessantes gebiet in der östlichen steiermark mit halbwegs alpinem charakter? 

also gschmeidige wander/kletter steige mit schöner gegend? 

danke :Smile:

----------


## Zap

Schneealpe, Veitsch, Göller sind sehr beliebte und schöne Ziele.

----------


## mankra

Oststmk: Dann mußt Richtung Hochwechsel schauen.

----------


## 1210

danke!

----------

